# What do you fear the most?



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> Death? I'd rather have death over immortality. Imagine this. You are living forever, and the world just ends...you are all alone in the world. Bored out of your mind, and lonely.
> 
> As for something tangible and occurs often. I'll say insects. Even feeble insects scare the shit out of me.


 but what happens after you die?? maybe i wouldn't fear it so much if i knew what the heck happened. i've worked so hard to build up a me i don't want the me to just get thrown away after it's been used for so long.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

drowning, spiders, heights, certain animals (mean dogs, bears, mountain lions)


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

essiechan said:


> but what happens after you die?? maybe i wouldn't fear it so much if i knew what the heck happened. i've worked so hard to build up a me i don't want the me to just get thrown away after it's been used for so long.


Yes, that's why death scares me a bit too. Like, what if, when you die, you're just gone. No heaven or hell. No ghost or zombie. Just gone. That makes me feel like life is worthless and, if there is a god, their just a dick and toying with us.

As for the poll, I put fire. Fire hurts. I nearly burned myself with a match one time. Not pleasant.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

*i feal so brave*


----------



## Sinthemoon (Jan 9, 2013)

Water.

Any other of them I can control. I can control fire by changing the materials around. I can control heights by not going high. But only gravity controls water, that shit's scary. (I'm thinking tsunamis, landslides, etc.)


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fire. Scratch that- anything that can burn

I break a sweat trying to muster up the courage to open the oven, for Pete's sake.

....I'm so deathly afraid of burns.... :shocked:


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Bugs *Shudders* Although really just cockroaches, I kill them on sight, I"m terrified of them, I can't help it. I'm pretty scared of heights as well, but I'd rather climb the Sydney Harbor Bridge than have cockroaches crawl on my hand.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> Death? I'd rather have death over immortality. Imagine this. You are living forever, and the world just ends...you are all alone in the world. Bored out of your mind, and lonely.
> 
> As for something tangible and occurs often. I'll say insects. Even feeble insects scare the shit out of me.


Nah, immortality would be cool, invincibility would suck. If you're immortal you can shoot yourself once you get bored, if you're invincible you'd be alive for eternity, that would be hell.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Height


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't really know out of these? I didn't answer o.o I'm kinda one of those people who gets scared by being surprised..


----------



## CloudVinci (Jan 28, 2013)

.. [mis-post]


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Mice *shudders*


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Zombies ,its good to be alive than becoming a undead .


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Of these things? ... Probably spiders in a irrational phobic sense, but if I encountered fire half as often in similar situations that would probably be higher. I find the prospect of losing my mind– schizophrenia or fatal insomnia especially– much more terrifying though. Then there's also failure, potential global epidemics, The Goosebumps series, aging/the inevitability of death/the seeming finiteness of all things, and beautiful women.


----------



## b90 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just want to make it clear that by voting _Bugs_ I also included spiders in that category, even though that may be technically incorrect, depending on which definition of the word bug this is going by. I can't stand creepy crawly stuff at all, and praise myself luck that I was born as far north as I am.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I would probably says heights, but they don't bother me too much anymore. I'm more afraid of particular animals...cows to be specific. I don't know why, they just sort of creep me out.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

People. But out of the above choices I voted for heights. Get kinda dizzy when I'm up high for a prolonged period of time... rollercoasters are awesome though. xD.


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Living with the wrong ideals, I don't doubt myself rather than I doubt that people will refuse to understand how things persist leading to the world crumbling without being able to help anyone.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

Where is the Justin Bieber option. *Surely* there must me one.























I mean surely


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

As a hypochondriac, those all sound a-okay in comparison with a pernicious disease...


----------



## RainbowSprinkles (Jul 17, 2012)

I was a little hesitant on picking my greatest fear in this particular poll because not any of those am I /really/ scared off.
I dislike heights, but only because it's a logical fear.
If you fall you most likely die.
My biggest fear is actually needles.


----------



## JackCoates (Mar 1, 2013)

I absolutely detest spiders. They really freak me out.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Dolls are fuckin' creepy. Especially those old ones, but I guess Bratz aren't any better.  But I voted water, I hate depths and I feel claustrophobic on open seas cause you can't escape from the ship.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Out of that list, I think the one that evokes the most immediate sense of fear in me is heights.

That said, 'animals' is a pretty broad option. Are we talking chickens, puppy dogs, narwhals, snakes, or rhinoceroses?


----------



## Sara62097 (May 16, 2013)

I vote dolls because I'm afraid of wax people and dolls was the closest to wax people.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Three people are more afraid of werewolves than anything else listed? I didn't even know a werewolf could be feared. That's like being afraid of mummies or frankenstein– _more_ than fire, heights or spiders...


----------



## lilithy (May 16, 2013)

I would have voted for 'Cats' but there wasn't one :/


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

These aren't exactly the set of most common human "fears". I'd say mine is a situation, not an object. Even phobia-wise; situation.

Out of this list: centipedes.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Just knowing that there are hundreds of Spiders in an average home terrifies me more than the Slenderman, SCP173, and Weeping ANgels combined. As soon as I see one, it's time to leave the room, and extreminate it with extreme prejudice.

They don't even do their job of getting all the other bugs in the house, the lazy bastards. Unless they don't eat earwigs or ants, but they totally should for being made out of the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Packs of animals or flocks of birds. I've always feared either being eaten by a pack of wolves, etc.; or being pecked to death by a flock of birds. That last one, I blame Alfred Hitchcock for it. Damm you, Hitch, damm you.


----------

